# advice.. newbie



## mrsdavies (May 25, 2015)

Hi ?

I have been considering getting a cockapoo for a while now and have been doing some research to make sure this is the right dog for my family. 

They look absolutely adorable without a doubt but looking more into their temperament etc.. are they good dogs for a first time dog owner? Are they good with young children? Are they difficult to train? How are they with other pets?

I figured here would be a good place to ask as you are all experiencing it right now. I have a huge fear I won't be able to cope so want to be a 110% sure i can commit to this puppy throughout its life. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello 

I got Molly when her first home failed with her. She was not walked, not played with, not trained, had never been off lead and they told me I needed to realise as she was a small dog she would never be able to walk for more than 30 minutes 

She is an intelligent, highly active dog who was very very stressed in a home which was not meeting her needs. She needed to run and chase birds and use her brain so to a degree it depends what you want from a dog and what you can offer one. 

If you want a dog to sit on your lap, wander to the postbox once a week and not require much input they not the type for you. If you are prepared for walks every day, to put lots of work into training and to have a busy active dog in your life they may well be - and will probably spend the evenings on your lap. They want to be part of your family and don't always cope well left alone for long. 

They are often very mouthy as pups which can be difficult with young children but once past that can be great companions. For a first time owner I would highly recommend signing up for positive reward based classes who should be able to put you on the right track. They are often class clowns who just want to play with all the other dogs and humans, but once you can motivate them they are highly intelligent dogs who can learn well.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

and to that i add AMEN..but for sure you will never find a more loving dog in the world.but she has to be part of your family not just your dog OK


----------



## mrsdavies (May 25, 2015)

Thankyou, great advice. This dog will definitely be a big part of our family which is why its taking so much consideration before we commit.

I work on 3 evenings a week and husband works all day mon-fri, so when i leave for work hes home so theres no reason why this dog would ever be left alone. We do have a holiday coming up september i am not looking at any pups at the moment as i dont want to fall in love with one and not be able to take her home. We have decided to wait until after september so she will never have to be left.

So puppy classes are a must with a cockapoo yes? I will look into some in my area.


----------



## Laws (Nov 14, 2014)

We are first time dog owners and wouldn't dream of being without our 'poo now! We did loads of research, asked our most dog knowledgable friends for help, and it was hard work at first -definitly a learning experience for us and Molly, think we needed training as much as she did! -but she has makes us laugh every day and the love we get from her is worth all the accidental wees and crockapoo stages we have been through! She is great with all of our nieces and nephews, and everyones she meets loves her (but then I'm bias!) 

Training is fine, fortunately ours will do anything for food, but would definitly get to a class if you can. Where are you based, sure someone on here could recommend a class to you.

I would say as long as you put the research in and get a breeder you are happy with, you won't regret it!


----------



## mrsdavies (May 25, 2015)

Aw i am very exited, i see all these people with their dogs and can not wait till its our turn. I have emailed a breeder this evening, we live in Bristol but this breeder is in devon and by the website it looks as if its the breeder were going to go with.

I am going to start buying bits and peices ready for when pup is here (which isnt going to be for ages but im exited) 

What is the most important things ill need for my little Lola ( yes ive already named her)


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You won't regret getting a cockapoo they are so sweet natured and loving. They are quite easy dogs to spoil and indulge so obedience classes are important. Make sure you take your puppy to socialization classes too, my vet ran them. The only thing that surprised me about them is how active they are, mine are very lively and can outrun most other breeds with speed and stamina. At home they are calm and quiet, I can leave them the run of the house when I go out and oh yes- they sleep on my bed at night and never wake or disturb me!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

mrsdavies said:


> What is the most important things ill need for my little Lola ( yes ive already named her)


Lots of kitchen roll and disinfectant!


----------



## mrsdavies (May 25, 2015)

Haha! Been at pets at home today stocked up on a few things.. got pup a new bed, combs, food and water bowls, shampoo, a few toys and some disinfectent spray. 

Also may be going to veiw a possible pup this eve.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm a first time dog owner and I love my little poo! He is extremely smart, which is a blessing and a curse - he is great at learning new tricks, but will also learn your weaknesses quickly (e.g. if you have family members/friends that think it's ok to feed a dog scraps from the table, your cockapoo will quickly learn to stay under the table next to them, so nip that in the bud immediately!!). Just make sure whatever you want them to learn, you reinforce in a positive way (treats) and do so on a consistent and regular schedule.

Good with children can depend on the dog. As 2ndhandgal mentioned, they are quite nibbly when they are little, so you need to be able to intervene when necessary. Mine barks at children, but that is only because I don't have any family or friends with small children so he has never had real exposure to them. He is slowly getting better.

For small dogs, they are surprisingly active - not as active as a jack russell, but they will not be content with just a walk around the block and then to lie in your lap the rest of the day. Mine gets around an hour of walking everyday and he is happy.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my ginger has the run of the whole yard. and she is pretty content with that .but every now and then she will take off and do the cockapoo dash. and if you have not seen it you will die laughing.most of the people on her know it and have seen it ,and yes they ar very smart 'ginger will stay on my yard and i do not have a fence. i al so use a dog wissle which works very well and she will come running when i use it which is not often ,she will com just by her name.yes you will love your poo and there is no other dog in the world like a poo


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes mine still do the doodle dash, at least once a day. They charge around my house chasing each other, often sending everything flying!


----------



## mrsdavies (May 25, 2015)

I am very exited to be going to view a little boy tonight he is 9 weeks old and i feel like i love him already just by seeing the breeders pictures.

She is a breeder in wales so its a hour and 40 mins drive from us.

Very very exited and nervous! Just need a dog crate and food to get than we are done. Priced up his insurance last night but he already comes with a weeks insurance so i may just continue with that. 

Thankyou all for your kind words and advice i guess im even closer than i thought to becoming one of you!! (Cockapoo owner)

X


----------



## Laws (Nov 14, 2014)

How did you get on? If it's a boy then I'm guessing the first thing you need is a change of name!


----------



## mrsdavies (May 25, 2015)

Lol yes! Lola wouldnt quite suit him! Ive just put up a new post with pics  x


----------

